# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  User creation script SQL and VBScript

## ColumbusWolf

We have a vbscript that creates user accounts based on fields in a SQL 2000 database. I have created a view that gathers the necessary fields and the vbscript SELECT * from this view. 

 The problem is that when I run the same query, SELECT * FROM viewname, it works fine using query analyzer but when run from the script it holds locks on the tables and blocking occurs. 

 Should I look to change the vbscript or could I use lock hints in my view to prevent this? Thanks.

----------


## rmiao

I'll use lock hint.

----------

